# lets see your exotic mammals



## twiggy1992

lets see pics of your exotic mammals :2thumb:


----------



## JakeTheDragon

i loked n the internet to see if rats are exotic pets, and they are along with the ferret, so here my buddy

Winston








Wanting to come out, when i got home from school


----------



## Disgruntled

Pooka..


----------



## twiggy1992

the fox is one pet i have always wanted and i will have one day


----------



## MattsZoo

Disgruntled said:


> Pooka..
> 
> image


Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Elina

My exotic fur kids:

Corsac foxes: 

Harry Flashman:









Elspeth Flashman:









Rudi Von Sternberg:









Valentina "Valla" Pencherchevsky:

Pretty in pink by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic foxes:

Sapphire: 

Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

"Mr Sapphire":

Mr Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec foxes:

Inari:









Kitsune: 









Akiko:

Fennec fox in a hammock by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

APD's (Two colonies: The Pickmin's and the Mighty mice):

























AGD's (Tinkerbell and Terrence):









-Elina


----------



## trogdorable

JakeTheDragon said:


> i loked n the internet to see if rats are exotic pets, and they are along with the ferret, so here my buddy
> 
> Winston
> image
> Wanting to come out, when i got home from school
> image



does he have another ratty friend ? if not id consider getting him one pretty soon. they suffer pychologicly otherwise , regardless of how much time their owners spend with them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Elina said:


> My exotic fur kids:
> 
> Corsac foxes:
> 
> Harry Flashman:
> image
> 
> Elspeth Flashman:
> image
> 
> Rudi Von Sternberg:
> image
> 
> Valentina "Valla" Pencherchevsky:
> [URL="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6051/6224284287_e935ebb304.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Pretty in pink by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> Arctic foxes:
> 
> Sapphire:
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6493234149_b5d75bea83.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> "Mr Sapphire":
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6534560237_19308dd377.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Mr Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> Fennec foxes:
> 
> Inari:
> image
> 
> Kitsune:
> image
> 
> Akiko:
> [URL="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6348415186_0aa9bbb75f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Fennec fox in a hammock by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> APD's (Two colonies: The Pickmin's and the Mighty mice):
> image
> image
> image
> 
> AGD's (Tinkerbell and Terrence):
> image
> 
> -Elina


Elina, I think Inari should come & live with me! :flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo

Elina said:


> My exotic fur kids:
> 
> Corsac foxes:
> 
> Harry Flashman:
> image
> 
> Elspeth Flashman:
> image
> 
> Rudi Von Sternberg:
> image
> 
> Valentina "Valla" Pencherchevsky:
> [URL=http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6051/6224284287_e935ebb304.jpg]image[/url]
> Pretty in pink by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> Arctic foxes:
> 
> Sapphire:
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6493234149_b5d75bea83.jpg]image[/url]
> Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> "Mr Sapphire":
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6534560237_19308dd377.jpg]image[/url]
> Mr Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> Fennec foxes:
> 
> Inari:
> image
> 
> Kitsune:
> image
> 
> Akiko:
> [URL=http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6348415186_0aa9bbb75f.jpg]image[/url]
> Fennec fox in a hammock by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> APD's (Two colonies: The Pickmin's and the Mighty mice):
> image
> image
> image
> 
> AGD's (Tinkerbell and Terrence):
> image
> 
> -Elina





Zoo-Man said:


> Elina, I think Inari should come & live with me! :flrt:



I think I should dress up as a fox so that Elina will take me in and I can live with all her animals!


----------



## Zoo-Man

MattsZoo said:


> I think I should dress up as a fox so that Elina will take me in and I can live with all her animals!


Are you one of these furries? :lol2:


----------



## JakeTheDragon

trogdorable said:


> does he have another ratty friend ? if not id consider getting him one pretty soon. they suffer pychologicly otherwise , regardless of how much time their owners spend with them.



iv been through this with one other person from this forum....he attacks other rats male or female so he can not be housed with others, he was took away from his mother to soon and dident not learn to get along with other rays, so me and him have a very good bond


----------



## MattsZoo

Zoo-Man said:


> Are you one of these furries? :lol2:


What are you implying? :devil: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

MattsZoo said:


> What are you implying? :devil: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Furries, those odd people who like to dress up as animals & get together with other furries... :lol2:


----------



## MattsZoo

Zoo-Man said:


> Furries, those odd people who like to dress up as animals & get together with other furries... :lol2:


Haha never heard that before, but no.... I just want to see all Elina's animals! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I do have a proper good gorilla costume though :hmm: many a fun night wearing that :devil:


----------



## animalsbeebee

Hi ,here is a picture of our snow leopard


----------



## MattsZoo

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,here is a picture of our snow leopard
> 
> image


He/She is stunning!


----------



## MattsZoo

This is Timothy, my APH


----------



## RORCOV

My dwarf mongoose, Taz, Loki and Akoko


----------



## philipniceguy

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,here is a picture of our snow leopard
> 
> image


now thats a "exotic" stunning does not do it justice in the flesh even more stunning:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

Turtle Jo said:


> My dwarf mongoose, Taz, Loki and Akoko
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


i like these.:2thumb: thinking getting myself a pair in 2012. how do you find them to keep??


----------



## MattsZoo

Turtle Jo said:


> My dwarf mongoose, Taz, Loki and Akoko
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:lol2: I love the second pic of them poking out, so cute


----------



## mrcriss

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,here is a picture of our snow leopard
> 
> image


That is lovely 

Are you hoping to get another so you can breed?


----------



## RORCOV

philipniceguy said:


> i like these.:2thumb: thinking getting myself a pair in 2012. how do you find them to keep??


They are pretty easy to keep.. they are true omnivores and will eat almost anything. Their enclosure should be large, interesting and escape proof. They are fascinating to watch, but are definitely a 'look but don't touch' animal. They never really become very tame and have a viscious bite!


----------



## animalsbeebee

Have tried for many years to get a mate for her,she is 15 years old so a bit late for her now.You are correct phil ,she is magnificent in the flesh,i dread the day i lose her more than any of the other animals we have,although the binturongs are close behind as my favourite.


----------



## Elina

Zoo-Man said:


> Elina, I think Inari should come & live with me! :flrt:


Hehehe I am afraid I don't think even if I did that your Chi's would like him. He tries to hump my dogs and it really gets on Sprite's nerves so she humps him back :lol2:. 
Quite funny though loads of Chi people have sent me e-mails asking if I would stud him out as they were of the belief that they could make chi x fennecs. . . (I know you don't think that. . .right? hehe). 



> I think I should dress up as a fox so that Elina will take me in and I can live with all her animals!


Unless you are MAX 12inches tall at the shoulder I think your plan just might fail hehe. 

-
Elina


----------



## MattsZoo

Elina said:


> Hehehe I am afraid I don't think even if I did that your Chi's would like him. He tries to hump my dogs and it really gets on Sprite's nerves so she humps him back :lol2:.
> Quite funny though loads of Chi people have sent me e-mails asking if I would stud him out as they were of the belief that they could make chi x fennecs. . . (I know you don't think that. . .right? hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are MAX 12inches tall at the shoulder I think your plan just might fail hehe.
> 
> -
> Elina


Will have to get the BF to measure me when I'm on all fours to see how tall I stand! I will find my way in one way or another! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Elina said:


> Hehehe I am afraid I don't think even if I did that your Chi's would like him. He tries to hump my dogs and it really gets on Sprite's nerves so she humps him back :lol2:.
> *Quite funny though loads of Chi people have sent me e-mails asking if I would stud him out as they were of the belief that they could make chi x fennecs.* . . (I know you don't think that. . .right? hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are MAX 12inches tall at the shoulder I think your plan just might fail hehe.
> 
> -
> Elina


Some people seriously need their heads looking at!!! :gasp:


----------



## liam.b

heres a few of our animals :] ps.cannot get a good pic of the **** dogs lol!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oooo, nice Genets mate! :flrt:


----------



## liam.b

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, nice Genets mate! :flrt:


lol cheers we're hoping for them too breed in the coming season, they were abit young this year(even though both males had ago on all the females!) but watch this space


----------



## PresqueVu

sooo many houses I'd love to visit! Hope I have the space and money one day : victory:


----------



## mrcriss

That's a lovely coloured skunk!:2thumb:


----------



## liam.b

mrcriss said:


> That's a lovely coloured skunk!:2thumb:


Thanks yeah he's got good markings had him a year now,another top quality animal we've acquired from michelle(RaccoonsRule) last time he bred lavenders and smokes were produced although the kits were all still born.


----------



## mrcriss

liam.b said:


> Thanks yeah he's got good markings had him a year now,another top quality animal we've acquired from michelle(RaccoonsRule) last time he bred lavenders and smokes were produced although the kits were all still born.


Oh no! That's awful!


----------



## Rach1

i love looking at this thread...
so many wonderful animals. i wish and hope that one day we may be able to get into some of the larger exotics, but at the moment we have 2 small children to consider and a smallish house.

as it is though i'm looking into getting something for my spare viv... debating a STO... just wavering... dont want to get it if i can;t offer it the correct condidtions!


----------



## liam.b

mrcriss said:


> Oh no! That's awful!


Yeah the female didn't have a good birth, she was a first time mum wasn't comfortable giving birth and we think she withheld babies too long, one kit had been dead a while it seemed all the kits had got blood poisoning or something from it, we lost all 10 and the mum the day after. Didn't give me the greatest confidence to start my career in exotics but these things happen...


----------



## twiggy1992

thanks to all the people that have posted on my thread 

keep them coming :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I sadly don't have these anymore, as I lost them in a house fire in the spring. 

Tia, female Common Marmoset










Darwin, male Common Marmoset










Stumpy, one of their babies


----------



## liam.b

Zoo-Man said:


> I sadly don't have these anymore, as I lost them in a house fire in the spring.
> 
> Tia, female Common Marmoset
> 
> image
> 
> Darwin, male Common Marmoset
> 
> image
> 
> Stumpy, one of their babies
> 
> image


Sorry to hear that, baby looked gorgeous mate.


----------



## MattsZoo

Zoo-Man said:


> I sadly don't have these anymore, as I lost them in a house fire in the spring.
> 
> Tia, female Common Marmoset
> 
> image
> 
> Darwin, male Common Marmoset
> 
> image
> 
> Stumpy, one of their babies
> 
> image


Yes it is a sad story  Very adorable little creatures though. Do you still have the barn owl?


----------



## Rhianna.J

some of my gliders...


----------



## Elina

Oh gosh I missed two!:blush:

My flying Squirrel Titch:

Titch by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

And Mr Elina's flying squirrel Fedex:

Fedex by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-Elina


----------



## MattsZoo

Rhianna.J said:


> some of my gliders...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


So cute! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

liam.b said:


> Sorry to hear that, baby looked gorgeous mate.





MattsZoo said:


> Yes it is a sad story  Very adorable little creatures though. Do you still have the barn owl?


Thanks guys.

No Matt, I hand-reared Angel the Barn Owl, & when he was ready he went to a person who did educational talks in schools, etc. Loved that owl.


----------



## IamAshlyRose

I just have Noah the hedgie but there are two threads here with photographs of 
her in! I love her little brown nose. I took some more last night but haven't had
a chance to post them.

→ November 2011

→ Christmas 2011


----------



## MattsZoo

IamAshlyRose said:


> I just have Noah the hedgie but there are two threads here with photographs of
> her in! I love her little brown nose. I took some more last night but haven't had
> a chance to post them.
> 
> → November 2011
> 
> → Christmas 2011


I love the Christmas album!


----------



## paulajo

This is my very mad and spoilt Fennec Fox called Phoenix :flrt:



Bramble, my gorgeous APH, she's still a baby here. I have two others, Quill and Ziggy. 



Tao & Kiba - my pair of Sugar Gliders, who clearly love xmas :2thumb:



Tinie and Tempah, the RGS's who recently have been having marital issues :whistling2:



Ralo and Amarra - a pair of STO's. Amarra's really friendly.



Garth the Bearded Dragon



And last but by no means least, my babies! Oscar, Flatcoat x and Emma, Flatcoat Retriever



I also have lots of chickens so the house is quite full but i'm hoping to be lucky enough to get a baby girl Fennec for Phoenix, this year sometime :2thumb: 

There are also my sons chinchillas, up stairs. Babies are nearly fullu grown and are absolutely stunning!



Hope you like them all, Paula


----------



## suity

I thought I had already replied to this thread but just realised it was the other one! I'll copy and paste my other post!


This is my female raccoon, Faye










And this is her indoor enclosure:


















We are building three outdoor enclosures which will all be interconnected to this one. One will be in a foresty area, one will be in a grassy area with some bushes and a pond and the last one will be all stony with lots of places to climb and hide.

This is our new little male raccoon River










He lives in the house for now but once he's big enough he will go out to join Faye, and we'll hopefully get a couple more raccoons throughout the year possibly.

Here are some of my skunks, this is Guinness:










Zach:









And some of their babies:




























They have an outside enclosure but tbh they spend more time in the house, especially Guinness. We are busy building them an awesome outside enclosure with a bit of forest and access to a barn, no pics of that right now though.

Virginia opossums, Smudge and Pheobe:





































And where they live 










It's very cluttery but they love it, it also looks more natural now with trees and bushes and some branches to climb.

Lucy and Orry the kinkajous:




























And their home:


















They are getting a new enclosure now, since this one is at my old house. We're doing up an old barn for their inside part and an outside part with lots of trees to climb in.

We have sugar gliders, meerkats, hedgehogs, rats and ferrets and stuff too... but not many good pictures of them or their enclosures!


----------



## Rhianna.J

suity said:


> I thought I had already replied to this thread but just realised it was the other one! I'll copy and paste my other post!
> 
> 
> This is my female raccoon, Faye
> 
> image
> 
> And this is her indoor enclosure:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> We are building three outdoor enclosures which will all be interconnected to this one. One will be in a foresty area, one will be in a grassy area with some bushes and a pond and the last one will be all stony with lots of places to climb and hide.
> 
> This is our new little male raccoon River
> 
> image
> 
> He lives in the house for now but once he's big enough he will go out to join Faye, and we'll hopefully get a couple more raccoons throughout the year possibly.
> 
> Here are some of my skunks, this is Guinness:
> 
> image
> 
> Zach:
> 
> image
> And some of their babies:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> They have an outside enclosure but tbh they spend more time in the house, especially Guinness. We are busy building them an awesome outside enclosure with a bit of forest and access to a barn, no pics of that right now though.
> 
> Virginia opossums, Smudge and Pheobe:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And where they live
> 
> image
> 
> It's very cluttery but they love it, it also looks more natural now with trees and bushes and some branches to climb.
> 
> Lucy and Orry the kinkajous:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And their home:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> They are getting a new enclosure now, since this one is at my old house. We're doing up an old barn for their inside part and an outside part with lots of trees to climb in.
> 
> We have sugar gliders, meerkats, hedgehogs, rats and ferrets and stuff too... but not many good pictures of them or their enclosures!


can i move in with you? they look fantastic! i love the little skunks, and the raccoons, and fantastic enclosures!


----------



## suity

Haha thanks  I've just ordered a RIDICULOUS amount of timber, wire, a digger and loads of trees and plants... very busy few months ahead but hopefully some very nice new enclosures and extensions will be on the way.

The raccoons are getting five outdoor enclosures spread out across four acres that they can access by tunnels and bridges, one will have a large pond, one will have a stream, two will be in foresty areas and have big pits of substrate for them to dig in and find bugs and one will be more 'urban' looking area... I want to showcase all of their 'natural' habitats and give them the choice of which environment they want to be in. As each enclosure is so far apart, they could potentially walk a few miles in one night just getting around them all... I'm very excited! We're going to do this for each one of the species here, so they all have multiple enclosures and habitats to move between. I'll post pictures when we get started


----------



## Rhianna.J

suity said:


> Haha thanks  I've just ordered a RIDICULOUS amount of timber, wire, a digger and loads of trees and plants... very busy few months ahead but hopefully some very nice new enclosures and extensions will be on the way.
> 
> The raccoons are getting five outdoor enclosures spread out across four acres that they can access by tunnels and bridges, one will have a large pond, one will have a stream, two will be in foresty areas and have big pits of substrate for them to dig in and find bugs and one will be more 'urban' looking area... I want to showcase all of their 'natural' habitats and give them the choice of which environment they want to be in. As each enclosure is so far apart, they could potentially walk a few miles in one night just getting around them all... I'm very excited! We're going to do this for each one of the species here, so they all have multiple enclosures and habitats to move between. I'll post pictures when we get started


you must have alot of land! im very jealous! its my dream to have alot of land so i can have something like that.


----------



## MattsZoo

suity said:


> I thought I had already replied to this thread but just realised it was the other one! I'll copy and paste my other post!
> 
> 
> This is my female raccoon, Faye
> 
> image
> 
> And this is her indoor enclosure:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> We are building three outdoor enclosures which will all be interconnected to this one. One will be in a foresty area, one will be in a grassy area with some bushes and a pond and the last one will be all stony with lots of places to climb and hide.
> 
> This is our new little male raccoon River
> 
> image
> 
> He lives in the house for now but once he's big enough he will go out to join Faye, and we'll hopefully get a couple more raccoons throughout the year possibly.
> 
> Here are some of my skunks, this is Guinness:
> 
> image
> 
> Zach:
> 
> image
> And some of their babies:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> They have an outside enclosure but tbh they spend more time in the house, especially Guinness. We are busy building them an awesome outside enclosure with a bit of forest and access to a barn, no pics of that right now though.
> 
> Virginia opossums, Smudge and Pheobe:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And where they live
> 
> image
> 
> It's very cluttery but they love it, it also looks more natural now with trees and bushes and some branches to climb.
> 
> Lucy and Orry the kinkajous:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And their home:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> They are getting a new enclosure now, since this one is at my old house. We're doing up an old barn for their inside part and an outside part with lots of trees to climb in.
> 
> We have sugar gliders, meerkats, hedgehogs, rats and ferrets and stuff too... but not many good pictures of them or their enclosures!



Do you actually live in a zoo!? Looks fantastic, all the beasts and their enclosures are awesome! Can I come live with you :flrt:


----------



## suity

Haha no I don't, but it feels like that sometimes


----------



## liam.b

suity said:


> I thought I had already replied to this thread but just realised it was the other one! I'll copy and paste my other post!
> 
> 
> This is my female raccoon, Faye
> 
> image
> 
> And this is her indoor enclosure:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> We are building three outdoor enclosures which will all be interconnected to this one. One will be in a foresty area, one will be in a grassy area with some bushes and a pond and the last one will be all stony with lots of places to climb and hide.
> 
> This is our new little male raccoon River
> 
> image
> 
> He lives in the house for now but once he's big enough he will go out to join Faye, and we'll hopefully get a couple more raccoons throughout the year possibly.
> 
> Here are some of my skunks, this is Guinness:
> 
> image
> 
> Zach:
> 
> image
> And some of their babies:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> They have an outside enclosure but tbh they spend more time in the house, especially Guinness. We are busy building them an awesome outside enclosure with a bit of forest and access to a barn, no pics of that right now though.
> 
> Virginia opossums, Smudge and Pheobe:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And where they live
> 
> image
> 
> It's very cluttery but they love it, it also looks more natural now with trees and bushes and some branches to climb.
> 
> Lucy and Orry the kinkajous:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And their home:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> They are getting a new enclosure now, since this one is at my old house. We're doing up an old barn for their inside part and an outside part with lots of trees to climb in.
> 
> We have sugar gliders, meerkats, hedgehogs, rats and ferrets and stuff too... but not many good pictures of them or their enclosures!


Kinks are lush mate, hopefully getting a couple this year among other things


----------



## slugsiss32

Here are some of mine, I have Chins, and a Snake as well  Can never get any decent pics of the Chins though!


----------



## suity

pssst... I want your raven !


----------



## slugsiss32

Psstttt Casey...I want Smudge and Phoebe!!!!


----------



## samurai

I like all of them :flrt: I need an exotic mammal!


----------



## kodakira

One of our Kinkajous










and one of our their new baby










Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## sam gamgee

suity said:


> Haha thanks  I've just ordered a RIDICULOUS amount of timber, wire, a digger and loads of trees and plants... very busy few months ahead but hopefully some very nice new enclosures and extensions will be on the way.
> 
> The raccoons are getting five outdoor enclosures spread out across four acres that they can access by tunnels and bridges, one will have a large pond, one will have a stream, two will be in foresty areas and have big pits of substrate for them to dig in and find bugs and one will be more 'urban' looking area... I want to showcase all of their 'natural' habitats and give them the choice of which environment they want to be in. As each enclosure is so far apart, they could potentially walk a few miles in one night just getting around them all... I'm very excited! We're going to do this for each one of the species here, so they all have multiple enclosures and habitats to move between. I'll post pictures when we get started


Definitely going to try and get over to visit you and the crowd this year fella (if you`ll have us, that is!!  ), Lin is looking forward to seeing your enclosures, sounds excellent!


----------



## philipniceguy

some of mine sadly not so easy to get some the others

*Raccoon dogs*
female raccoon dog just finished checking fish out








them both can see dogs behind door sadly they dont get along to well








my partner saying hi to female








them checking out my partner and bump








me holding heavy male raccoon dog makes it easy moving them around








me holding heavy female raccoon dog 








*palm civets* posted these on another so only add 2
male civet running








female civet jumping


----------



## liam.b

philipniceguy said:


> some of mine sadly not so easy to get some the others
> 
> *Raccoon dogs*
> female raccoon dog just finished checking fish out
> image
> them both can see dogs behind door sadly they dont get along to well
> image
> my partner saying hi to female
> image
> them checking out my partner and bump
> image
> me holding heavy male raccoon dog makes it easy moving them around
> image
> me holding heavy female raccoon dog
> image
> *palm civets* posted these on another so only add 2
> male civet running
> image
> female civet jumping
> image


**** dogs looking good mate


----------



## MattsZoo

Raccoon dogs are huge , and beautiful  :no1:


----------



## suity

sam gamgee said:


> Definitely going to try and get over to visit you and the crowd this year fella (if you`ll have us, that is!!  ), Lin is looking forward to seeing your enclosures, sounds excellent!


We'd love that Dave, you's would be welcome any time !


----------



## carlo69

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,here is a picture of our snow leopard
> 
> image


show off:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Mark1310

Any fenic foxes for sale ?


----------



## Elina

Mark1310 said:


> Any fenic foxes for sale ?


Who? Me? No we have no Fennec foxes for sale at the moment. (Litters - The Flashman foxes)
-Elina


----------



## DiLam

I put a few pics up on snowflakes thread if you giys want to see


----------



## ashley89

Love the dogs face in the pic of the civet jumping


----------



## Ferret Guy

Elina said:


> Hehehe I am afraid I don't think even if I did that your Chi's would like him. He tries to hump my dogs and it really gets on Sprite's nerves so she humps him back :lol2:.




PMSL!!!! Hilarious!!! :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

What fantastic winter coats raccoon dogs have:2thumb: Gorgeous critters you own:flrt:


----------



## NicoleW

Those Raccoons are beautiful  My friend is after one at the moment.

Do you need a DWA for those fennec foxes?


----------



## philipniceguy

Shell195 said:


> What fantastic winter coats raccoon dogs have:2thumb: Gorgeous critters you own:flrt:


thanks :blush: they have lovely winter fur



NicoleW said:


> Those Raccoons are beautiful  My friend is after one at the moment.
> 
> Do you need a DWA for those fennec foxes?


and no DWAL is needed for fennec foxes


----------



## NinaDee

philipniceguy said:


> some of mine sadly not so easy to get some the others
> 
> *Raccoon dogs*
> female raccoon dog just finished checking fish out
> image
> them both can see dogs behind door sadly they dont get along to well
> image
> my partner saying hi to female
> image
> them checking out my partner and bump
> image
> me holding heavy male raccoon dog makes it easy moving them around
> image
> me holding heavy female raccoon dog
> image
> *palm civets* posted these on another so only add 2
> male civet running
> image
> female civet jumping
> image


Raccoon dogs are amzing  is it possible to keep them indoors on a permanent basis?


----------



## sam gamgee

I can imagine it being a smelly excercise as I believe thier poo pongs, lol! Lovely creatures mind.........hope youre good, Nina!

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee

suity said:


> pssst... I want your raven !


 
Me too!!


----------



## philipniceguy

NinaDee said:


> Raccoon dogs are amzing  is it possible to keep them indoors on a permanent basis?


yes i think there is 2 keepers on here which keep them inside and let out to "go". its very easy to train them to go in one place eg litter tray or garden if let out right amount of times. its not as easy as a domestic dog but not far behind. mine only go in a 1ft square area in there enclosure if out freeroaming they wonder back in to go there. Mine would of been house pets 24/7 but found my female dog doesn't take no for a answer so there way of getting it across is abit OTT :lol2:. so desided its best they come in only for a few hours.


----------



## NinaDee

philipniceguy said:


> yes i think there is 2 keepers on here which keep them inside and let out to "go". its very easy to train them to go in one place eg litter tray or garden if let out right amount of times. its not as easy as a domestic dog but not far behind. mine only go in a 1ft square area in there enclosure if out freeroaming they wonder back in to go there. Mine would of been house pets 24/7 but found my female dog doesn't take no for a answer so there way of getting it across is abit OTT :lol2:. so desided its best they come in only for a few hours.


Very interesting  not in a position to get any more pets at present but hopefully someday! I wonder if one would get along with my 'coonie.. If raised together from an early age, I can't see why not


----------



## liam.b

NinaDee said:


> Very interesting  not in a position to get any more pets at present but hopefully someday! I wonder if one would get along with my 'coonie.. If raised together from an early age, I can't see why not


We had out male **** and female **** dog inside when they where young and they would play and chase each other for hours no problem


----------



## lory's reps

what of these critters do you not need a DWAL for?


----------



## slugsiss32

lory's reps said:


> what of these critters do you not need a DWAL for?


Pretty much all of them on here you don't need a DWAL for. Excluding the Snow Leopard, but you probably guessed that one


----------



## lory's reps

yeah, thanks


----------



## samurai

Elina said:


> Who? Me? No we have no Fennec foxes for sale at the moment. (Litters - The Flashman foxes)
> -Elina


OMG those baby fennecs are amazing :flrt:


----------



## Elina

samurai said:


> OMG those baby fennecs are amazing :flrt:


Indeed they are . 

-Elina


----------



## philipniceguy

*dwarf mongoose*

Hi thought i would add some of my newbies to the family. pair of dwarf mongooses. they aren't the friendest exotic i'v owned :lol2: they got little man syndrome i thinks :lol2:. they try going for my dogs all the time. hopefully they calm down abit though it's not likely. If they have young i will interact with them ALOT and see if they become more human friendly.

here you go









































some of civets again too sorry i was very sleepy when these were taken been up 16hours. wearing a jacket so i can no scratches (wimp)
she jumped off my head just after this pic (glad i was wearing jacket claws would of hurt my head lol)


----------



## JDC14

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,here is a picture of our snow leopard
> 
> image


How the sausage do you keep a snow leopard as a pet? Aren't they endangered?!


----------



## PresqueVu

philipniceguy said:


> Hi thought i would add some of my newbies to the family. pair of dwarf mongooses. they aren't the friendest exotic i'v owned


You have dwarf mongooses as well now? I've really got to find out where you live - you aren't actually that far from me! :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

PresqueVu said:


> You have dwarf mongooses as well now? I've really got to find out where you live - you aren't actually that far from me! :lol2:


:lol2: yes i been thinking/ looking at getting some for around a year now, but all the ones i see were always males, finally found a pair. they are getting on great, male dog has taken a bit to much of a likeing to them hopefully he gets bord soon.


----------



## liam.b

The newest addition to the gang!


----------



## Lucy1012

Would love to see more pics of outdoor enclosures, we need to build 2 this spring/summer so ideas would be great. We need skunk and raccoon play areas...


----------

